# I made Feta Cheese!



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I am so excited...it turned out sooo good...I used a started culture from cheesemakingsupply or something like that, but it was really easy...I thought I screwed it up, cuz' it says you have to maintain the temp at 86 so I put the burner on low to "maintain" but it got to be 100...I thought well, we will see, and it turned out just fine  I'm excited...


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Usually I get it to the temp, turn the fire off, and put a towel on top of the pot lid. It holds the temp.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

Good idea Rose...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Try it marinated. Yummy! (And it keeps a long time that way.)


----------

